# Pike?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I have yet to catch a northern pike and I mean to remedy that this season. Where is the general 330 area would be my best bet? I'm not trying to get anyone's secret spot, just the best lake to up my chances. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

BNiemo said:


> I have yet to catch a northern pike and I mean to remedy that this season. Where is the general 330 area would be my best bet? I'm not trying to get anyone's secret spot, just the best lake to up my chances. Thanks in advance!


Mosquito lake! The northernmost part (not the nature preserve) in the summer is a good spot. Hit the lilies with a spinner like your looking for bass. You’ll get a few pike guaranteed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks! I have never really fished Mosquito, we have always been Pymatuning Pilgrims, but I'm willing to try!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue is packed with them. If i target them or even bass i always catch one or 2


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Cast the shoreline with hj 12 work the coves and creek mouths you'll get one


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Caught a few at west branch around the campground


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

You guys are legends! I have never been to Ladue, but i'm willing to give it a shot!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

got this guy trolling at ladue last year eight under 44 bridge. Thought it was a walleye at first till it hit the surface and was all over the place


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Best lure that produced pike for me was a Josh's white pork rind and a Johnson's silver minnow.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Or just a white twister tail on that Johnson


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

CP Swing!!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

When I lived in Virginia we had chain picketed which didnt get very big (I think a 17 incher got you an award), but man did they jump!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

330 area? Also look south. Tuscarawas river north and south of Massillon. Sandy creek Magnolia and downstream to the Tusk, including Bolivar dam. Killbuck creek (marsh) further west - more difficult access than the other two but work may provide benefits.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Cuyahoga to i forgot. All up and down especially Rockwell north to the headwaters. Actually known guys that fish the water in front of the iron horse saloon and catch some nice pike


----------



## Dane Loeffler (May 28, 2019)

Plum Creek in Kent


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Live2fish1994 said:


> Mosquito lake! The northernmost part (not the nature preserve) in the summer is a good spot. Hit the lilies with a spinner like your looking for bass. You’ll get a few pike guaranteed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^^^ What he said! They don't call it Pikie Bay for nothing. A few years back the walleye netting crew said they pulled 4 pike out of their nets that figured could be state records!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

go to st clair...youll tire of them fast


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I just caught a fat mid to high thirty incher today. South of bolivar, on the tusc. He hit a swimbait on a underspin right in front me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Love seeing the chase. Its funny when you cast out 40 yards and reel all the way and think it was a nothing cast then that wake comes 20' away from the boat. Do the little break check and whammy


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

Saugeye Tom said:


> go to st clair...youll tire of them fast


I wouldn’t get tired of them if they didn’t destroy all my spinnerbaits lol last year I went through like 4 spinners in one day because pike after pike kept bending them beyond recognition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We heard of Pike being caught near the Greenbower and Rockhill area (closer to the warm water discharge) a few days ago-this is near the SW Corner of Berlin Lake. It's pretty consistent in February/March when water is higher.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Pike in Berlin? I have seen musky but never pike. I like it


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

you St. Clair fellas......Anchor Bay? River mouths in April / May or something unique? Thanks for any info.
ErieBoy75


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

There's definitely some pike in Berlin, I have caught several over the years. But as others have already suggested there are a lot in Mosquito, and some monsters at that.... Find the edges of the weeds and you'll find a number of willing predators eager to smash your bait.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

St Clair isnt too overrun with Pike, when you catch one there its got a chance to be a good one. As opposed to most Michigan inland lakes that have all kinds of hammer handle Pike. I fish Michigan for bass, man I cant stand them.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

ErieBoy75 said:


> you St. Clair fellas......Anchor Bay? River mouths in April / May or something unique? Thanks for any info.
> ErieBoy75


Nothing unique, anytime. Just fish a spinnerbait and it will happen sure as the sun rising at some point.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> go to st clair...youll tire of them fast


Lake St. Clair is amazing for perch and pike, and in November/December you can bank fish for muskies also.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ErieBoy75 said:


> you St. Clair fellas......Anchor Bay? River mouths in April / May or something unique? Thanks for any info.
> ErieBoy75


Weed beds and channels in late may


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Pike are in the rivers now, upper Cuyahoga is one by me. Use spinners or spoons and if you’re not catching in places you think bass would be, change colors. I do well with white, black, pink, or bronze.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pack some in-line spinners, I like a 3 or 4 blade, and head to the Tusc from Canal Fulton to South of Massillon. Also have caught them on swimbaits, water is usually stained... fire tiger and white are good choices.
If you don’t get your pike, still have a great chance of Smallmouth, Largemouth, and rock bass.
I’m sure St Clair is a better option!, but there’s Pike to be caught in most neo rivers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Best bets in NEOhio, West Branch and Mosquito(JMHO). Try shallow, near shore areas in the “South” end/State Park areas east to the dam at Mosquito Now! I’d bet there are casting “waders” there right now!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Pack some in-line spinners, I like a 3 or 4 blade, and head to the Tusc from Canal Fulton to South of Massillon. Also have caught them on swimbaits, water is usually stained... fire tiger and white are good choices.
> If you don’t get your pike, still have a great chance of Smallmouth, Largemouth, and rock bass.
> I’m sure St Clair is a better option!, but there’s Pike to be caught in most neo rivers.


Not to mention the Cuyahoga from Mantua to Monroe Falls to the CVNP, and beyond. Also Breakneck Creek(if you can gain access).


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to do well fishing for Pike with a red and white Daredevil.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TClark said:


> I used to do well fishing for Pike with a red and white Daredevil.


Tom, in my opinion, in Ohio waters, those might be a bit too heavy(prone to hanging up)-unless you really “crank them” back in higher up as soon as they hit the water(which “just might not be a bad idea!” for these aggressive predators!) I think you’d have better control with a spinner bait, plus more ‘flash’.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Johnson silver minnow with a white double curl tail as your trailer. 15lb florocarbon main line with a barrel swivel then 30lb leader. It's been killer this year in the weedy flats


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I were looking for strictly pike, I'd go to Mosquito, and then probably the Cuyahoga river. If I were looking for pike, with a better chance at catching a muskie than catching a pike, I'd be headed to West Branch. My guess is that it is about to get real REAL good for muskie at West Branch. The big girls are gonna be up shallow. A very good chance of catching multiple fish in a day, with the chance at a real behemoth. I hooked one last year in early April, (thankfully it got off) that was probably close to 40 lbs. A real giant.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I think Mosquito sounds like a solid choice for a pike quest, but I am currently side tracked by steelhead. Went for the first time last week and hooked up but didnt land one, so now I am on an obsessive quest to land one. Once that itch is scratched I can focus on pike.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BNiemo said:


> I think Mosquito sounds like a solid choice for a pike quest, but I am currently side tracked by steelhead. Went for the first time last week and hooked up but didnt land one, so now I am on an obsessive quest to land one. Once that itch is scratched I can focus on pike.


Once you score/land a steelie, you usually need “therapy” to get back on “toothy critters”. I once took one of the areas Best Musky guys steelheading. He caught three that trip—AND WAS HOOKED!(at least til the that “run” ended)!! The steelie run ends ~mid April to early May, the Pike should be still active Now! Later might be too late, and everyone knows pike are good eating-trout, not so much!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I may already be too far gone, I fear I have the chrome fever. I never even saw it coming.


----------

